# German Blue Ram Vs. Bolivian Ram



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

I think it just comes down to which type you like better. Personally, i think the bolivian rams look very strange. But beauty is in the eye of the beholder. 

I do think that rams like to be in pairs though, so if you can't afford the german blues, then maybe a pair of bolivians would be better?

Your signature is hilarious, by the way. :hihi:


----------



## macclellan (Dec 22, 2006)

Bolivian ram are awesome. An adult male is a sight to behold. They aren't as crayola colorful as GBRs, but thebstreamers on their fins are just crazy and the gold/red/silver is understatedly beautiful Kthe gold patch gets huge on males).

Definitely don't get one of each. Get at least two of either. A trio or 5 (hoping for a dominant male and several females, assuming you have a tank of 20g or larger.


----------



## KShoes (Sep 29, 2009)

I've had a GBR and currently have a Bolivian Ram. In terms of personality, the GBR wins. As you said, the BR is more hardy. But if your tank is well establish, I'd say just go for the one you like more.


----------



## Zerocon (Apr 14, 2011)

AzFishKid said:


> Your signature is hilarious, by the way. :hihi:


Thanks! I'm looking for another witty one, incase it gets abit boring :hihi:



macclellan said:


> Bolivian ram are awesome. An adult male is a sight to behold. They aren't as crayola colorful as GBRs, but thebstreamers on their fins are just crazy and the gold/red/silver is understatedly beautiful Kthe gold patch gets huge on males).
> 
> Definitely don't get one of each. Get at least two of either. A trio or 5 (hoping for a dominant male and several females, assuming you have a tank of 20g or larger.


I will definitely not get one of each, i have a 20 Gallon, with plenty of space, a hiding area, with peaceful fish (cardinals and chilled dwarf Gourami). How many do you think i could hold?

Cheers guys


----------



## JCoxRocks (Mar 22, 2005)

I have both in my 125g and by far I enjoy the look and perosnality of the GBR. The BR are ok if you are on a budget, but a pair or small group of GBR will be much more entertaining to watch. Mine kinda hover around in place, flare their fins at each other and then take off in the other direction. They also enjoy schooling fish (such as tetras). It makes them more comfortable and they wont hide as much.

J


----------



## macclellan (Dec 22, 2006)

Really? KShoes and Jcoxrock - do you have multiple adult individuals? Have they spawned? 

Not my experience at all. Behavior-wise, GBR's are 'dumb blondes': pretty, but not much between the ears, and they aren't very good parents. Bolivians are more intelligent and sociable (they recognize you more too, like oscars or angels), and better parents. GBRs are a bit smaller and calmer. Bolivians are more 'cichlid-like'. Also, keep in mind the temperature difference. Bolivians are normal tropical temp whereas GBRs like discus-like water temps.

Zerocon: not more than a trio of either in a 20g. I can give tips on sex-IDing bolivians if you decide to go that route. if so, LMK so you can get 1:2.


----------



## Zerocon (Apr 14, 2011)

JCoxRocks said:


> I have both in my 125g and by far I enjoy the look and perosnality of the GBR. The BR are ok if you are on a budget, but a pair or small group of GBR will be much more entertaining to watch. Mine kinda hover around in place, flare their fins at each other and then take off in the other direction. They also enjoy schooling fish (such as tetras). It makes them more comfortable and they wont hide as much.
> 
> J


I LOVED your 125g journal, i hope to be able to setup something like this one day. Your rams even spawned!!:flick::hihi:


----------



## gene4christ (Oct 25, 2008)

Hmm Well now I to have both the GBR and the BR in my 29gal. I agree the BR are more personable in that they recognize there food source like when I bring a glass toward the tank with blood worms in it they know it is about to be a good time now I know a fish can't smile but it sure seems like it LOL but the GBR are truly a beautiful fish with plenty of personality for sure. You will not be disappointed with them or the BR truly a grate addition just my two penny's worth ! :bounce:


----------



## Regenesis (Apr 12, 2011)

German Ram: The GBR is more colorful In My Experience and have more personality, but they are pricey and are more sensitive due to over-breeding.

Bolivian ram: Not as colorful but more hardier and less expensive.

Both can go together In My Experience. Have you thought of getting a Gold German Ram instead? From what I heard they are more hardier, but more expensive than the German blue Ram.


----------



## Zerocon (Apr 14, 2011)

I'm going to make my choice and head over to my LFS tommorow, updates will be in my journal.
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/t...bum/134856-20g-low-tech-planted-jungle-2.html


----------

